# Rogers Picture Messaging Website - what a mess!



## wilecoyote (May 25, 2008)

Yesterday my friend sent a picture to my iPhone using picture messaging. It was the first time I have received one, and since iPhones don't support this directly, my notification came in the form of a text message saying that I've received a picture msg, and that I should go to Picture Messaging. Clicking on this link directly in the text message brings up a message saying that the certificate for this website is invalid. 
At this point I'm a little paranoid, so I try looking at the website from my PC. The URL above gets re-directed to https://picturemessaging.rogers.com/login.do which looks a little sketchy to me. 

But best of all, you should check out this website! It looks like it was made by a 4 year old using Microsoft Paint! So now I'm pretty sure it's a scam. I call up Rogers support, and find out that, indeed, this is a legitimate web page! But just to make sure, he tells me to access it from the Rogers website by clicking on some picture messaging link. That of course results in a huge warning from FireFox saying that the security certificate is invalid - but the CS rep says that's ok, just ignore it. Nice. Then, since I've never used the service before, he had me click on "forgot my password" to sign up, which sends a text message to my phone with a password. 

Anyway, I've actually had very little problems with Rogers, except for their brutal web site! The main site is bad enough, but this experience took the cake. How hard is it to maintain a decent web site when you're as big as Rogers?

Anyway, in the end I got the photo. It was from a friend of mine in the crowd at Obama's inauguration. So, even after all that, it was worth it!


----------



## Saffy (Jan 14, 2009)

Hilarious. Rogers has some serious goofs building their websites. I'm not sure if it is malicous or just incompetance. Finding out the current internet usage is about a 20 step process - and it can't be bookmarked. Really if i'm on their network, they should know my IP and I should just be able to load a simple URL.


----------



## wilecoyote (May 25, 2008)

Saffy said:


> Hilarious. Rogers has some serious goofs building their websites. I'm not sure if it is malicous or just incompetance.


It has to be pure incompetance. I was just on viewing my bill. There is a banner that says: 

"Rogers Online Billing is available at your online banking site. Click here for all you need to know."

But...of course...there is absolutely no hyperlink anywhere on the banner. Ironically, clicking there really did tell me all I need to know (about Rogers)!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

I would agree, they fail to test their sites fully. When they first released the current verison of the site you could hit the back button. I sent a message to some Contact Us/Technical support page and I got a reply saying it was sent to the wrong dept and I should send it on to the right one.
I replied 


Hi,

I was doing Rogers a favour by point out the most obvious thing to do on a website. If you do not want to report this to the right dept. then that shows me that you could care less. And if you don't care why should I and then that make me wonder why I deal with Rogers. Hmmm.

Thank You,
My Name


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2007)

Yes, Rogers is pretty bad at managing their websites...

That picture messaging site is kind of a cool idea though...anybody know if Fido has one?


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

AWESOME! you can't even check the message from the iphone!!! 
Seriously, is there ANYONE we can give a list to at Rogers that will actually look into this? Or do they still not care about the iphone? And that is why it's "advertised" on the back page of all their flyers?


----------



## wilecoyote (May 25, 2008)

Elric said:


> AWESOME! you can't even check the message from the iphone!!!
> Seriously, is there ANYONE we can give a list to at Rogers that will actually look into this? Or do they still not care about the iphone? And that is why it's "advertised" on the back page of all their flyers?


I would think that with picture messaging coming to the iPhone with the 3.0 release, this picture website stuff won't be needed. I only needed it originally to view an SMS message sent to me with a picture. 

Anything to keep me from having to go to the Rogers website is a very good thing.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

wilecoyote said:


> I would think that with picture messaging coming to the iPhone with the 3.0 release, this picture website stuff won't be needed. I only needed it originally to view an SMS message sent to me with a picture.
> 
> Anything to keep me from having to go to the Rogers website is a very good thing.


LOL very true. But I'm sick of waiting!


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Just a quickheads up, this site no longer works. "can't establish a secure connection".
I wanted to tidy up my old history. Can't access it anymore. But obviously still linked from Rogers own website lol.


----------



## yollim (Jan 28, 2010)

What are you guys talking about? The native Messages app on the iPhone handles pictures really well, nice little thumbnail, click and full screen. Am I missing something?


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

I brought this back from the dead.

It was an issue before iPhones got MMS Messaging.

I wanted to go in and delete my history, but cannot, the site no longer works. Was just showing how "on top of things" Rogers is not.


----------



## yollim (Jan 28, 2010)

That's funny, sorry Elric! This is my first iPhone, guess it's really improved. 
You are right however, because I received a text from Rogers with a link to that page and, being a n00b, it totally screwed me up! I thought to myself: "Why the hell should I do this? I have camera roll, ability to send and receive pictures via text or emails etc... but maybe there's something I'm not thinking about." So I did it anyways and spent a ridiculous amount of time trying to work it. Guess the jokes on me...


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

ITS CURRENTLY WORKING RIGHT NOW! Go clean up your history


----------

